

Ask HN: Startups looking for volunteers? - wwsculley

Where can one find resources connecting seed/early stage startups with people who are looking to volunteer (for the startup) part time? -are any HN'ers looking for someone to help launch a product, find clients, or find partnerships?<p>I like the idea of helping resource-constrained ventures in a non-technical capacity in order to learn more about how a business operates.<p>Jobnob.com looks like a good answer to this question. But I wanted to ask HN first.
======
jacquesm
Maybe you should list some track record / qualifications ?

